# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکوری هایی که سابقه استفاده ازریتالین دارن بیان تو

## mohammad1397

داداشم کنکورارشدداره میخوادازالآن تاکنکورریتالین مصرف کنه به منم پیشنهادمیکنه میگه ضررنداره!!!! کسایی که استفاده کردن چه عوارضی براشون داشته ؟عوارضی که توسایتانوشته خواهشانذارین هرکس تجربه ای داره فقط بگه باتشکر

----------


## hamid_MhD

سر صبح اینو دیدم گفتم بهت این اطلاعاتو بدم یه موقع مشکلی برات پیش نیاد 
*دوستااان حتماااا کسانی که قصد مصرف این قرص رو دارند بخوون خواهشا
*


*«متيل فنيديت «(MPH: Methylphenidate) با نام تجاري «ريتالين» Ritalin* توسط كمپاني داروسازي «نوارتين» در سال 1954 به بازار دارويي دنيا عرضه شد. در ابتدا قرار بود اين دارو براي درمان افسردگي، خواب آلودگي در طول روز و سندرم خستگي مزمن استفاده شود؛ اما بتدريج با پيشرفت علم و تجربه هاي گوناگون مشخص شد مي توان از اين دارو در درمان كودكاني كه دچار اختلال بيش فعالي و كم توجهي هستند (ADHD) نيز استفاده كرد. 
در ابتدا تمام ماجرا از كالج هاي آمريكايي و استراليايي شروع شد. قرص «ريتالين» خواصي شبيه آمفتامين (همان قرصي كه به اكستازي مشهور است) دارد. آمفتامين ها گروهي از داروها هستند كه از نظر ساختماني با ناقل هاي عصبي نوراپي نفرين، اپي نفرين و دوپامين مربوطند و به نام «داروهاي مقلد سمپاتيك» يا «محرك سيستم عصبي مركزي» نيز معروفند. آمفتامين ها معمولاً به شکل پودر سفيدرنگ و گاهي سفيد متمايل به قهوه اي روشن يا سفيد چرک مشاهده مي شوند. 

*چه كساني اين مواد را مصرف مي كنند؟*
آمفتامين (ريتالين) اغلب براي بهبود كارآيي، كاهش خواب و ايجاد سرخوشي مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرند. به همين دليل متأسفانه اين ماده به عنوان تقويت کننده حافظه و تسهيل کننده يادگيري توسط دانشجويان و جوانان در موقع امتحانات و همچنين توسط رانندگان کاميون که خواهان بيداري و توجه طولاني مدت هستند مورد سوء مصرف قرار مي گيرد. همچنين به علت اينكه آمفتامين باعث بي اشتهايي مي شود برخي افراد از انواع آن به صورت خودسرانه در درمان چاقي استفاده مي کنند. 

*اسامي رايج آمفتامين:*
 از جمله نام هاي رايج آن مي توان به آيس (ICE)، اسپيد (SPEED)، ميتسي بوشي (Mitsibushi)، شيشه يا کر يستال (Crystal)، اکستازي (Ecstasy) و ترکيبي از آمفتامين هاي جايگزين به نام MDMA تحت نام Ecstasy اشاره کرد.

*راه هاي مصرف:*
ـ خوراکي: به صورت قرص و گاهي همراه نوشيدني ها. 
ـ تدخين: به همراه سيگار.
ـ استنشاقي: از راه بيني ( انفيه)
ـ تزريق: از اين طريق اعتياد بيشتري ايجاد مي گردد.

*مصارف پزشکی
*قرص هاي ريتالين در وهله اول براي درمان يکي از انواع اختلال بيماري هاي رواني دوران کودکي به نام "بيش فعالي همراه با نقص توجه" استفاده مي شود، در مواقعي نيز توسط پزشکان براي درمان بيماران مبتلا به حمله خواب « ناركولپسي» تجويز مي شود. همچنين ريتالين به عنوان دارويي با اثر سريع در درمان افسردگي كاربرد دارد. 
*
اثرات مصرف :*
از آنجا که ريتالين دارويي است که توسط پزشکان تجويز مي شود، مصرف کنندگان تصور مي کنند اين قرص ها بي خطرند و آن «بدنامي» مواد مخدر را ندارند. در حالي که عوارض مصرف خودسرانه اين قرص ها مي تواند در حد مواد ديگر نظير کوکايين و آمفتامين باشد. 
پزشکان و روانپزشکان با صراحت اعلام مي كنند ترك كردن داروهاي محرك آمفتاميني نظير ريتالين و اكستازي، بسيار سخت تر و پيچيده تر از كراك، هروئين و ساير مواد مخدر است.میگناirاستفاده محدود و كنترل شده ريتالين باعث عادت كردن بدن مصرف كننده به دوزهاي پايين و در نتيجه ايجاد علاقه فرد به استفاده از دوزهاي بالاتر و حتي مصرف داروهاي سنگين تر و خطرناك تر مي شود. اين دارو به سرعت از راه دهان جذب شده و در عرض يک ساعت علايم آنها شروع مي شود. آثار مصرف ۱ تا ۲ روز طول مي کشد. 
*اين آثار عبارتند از:* 
1. ايجاد تحمل و وابستگي شديد
2. مشکلات رفتاري مانند پرخاشگر ي و بي خوابي
3. حالت تهوع و استفراغ
4. احساس سرگيجه و سردرد 
5. تغييرات ضربان قلب و فشار خون (که معمولا به صورت افزايش است ولي در مواردي نيز به شکل کاهش ديده مي شود.)
6. خارش و جوش هاي پوست
7. دردهاي شکمي، کاهش وزن و مشکلات معده
8. بروز حالت هاي روان پريشي (جنون) و علائم شبه اسكيزوفرنيا
9. بروز افسردگي پس از قطع مصرف 

*عوارض مصرف مقادير زياد ريتالين:*
 1. از دست دادن اشتها و سوء تغذيه و كاهش وزن
2. لرزش و پرش عضلات
3. تب، تشنج و سردرد
4. نامنظم شدن ضربان قلب و تنفس که در مواردي مي تواند به شکل خطرناکي ادامه پيدا کند
5. تکرار حرکات و اعمال بي هدف
6. بروز حالت هاي پارانوييد(سوء ظن)، توهم و هذيان
7. ضايعات پوستي مزمن و احساس حرکت و جنبش حشرات در زير پوست
8. خودکشي و مرگ (تاکنون در چند مورد سوء مصرف ريتالين منجر به مرگ شده است.) 

*علايم مسموميت:*
 خونريزي مغزي در اثر افزايش شديد فشارخون، شوک ناشي از افت شديد فشارخون، افزايش شديد درجه حرارت بدن، بي نظمي در ضربان قلب، اختلال هوش ياري، تشنج، اغماء و مرگ. 

*راهكارهاي ترك*
1. آمفتامين ها به شدت وابستگي ايجاد مي کنند. بيماراني که علايم جنون مثل اسکيزوفرني را نشان مي دهند بايد بلافاصله به روانپزشک معرفي شوند. بيماراني که علايم افسردگي حاد را نشان مي دهند به خاطر امکان خودکشي بايد به شدت تحت نظارت باشند.
2. بايد به مصرف کنندگان اطمينان خاطر داد که علايم ترک آمفتامين مشتمل بر خستگي، اضطراب، اختلال خواب و افسردگي حداکثر تا روز چهارم پس از ترک زياد بوده و در عرض يک هفته فروکش خواهد کرد.
3. معمولاً داروي خاصي براي ترک لازم نمي شود.
4. در هنگام ترک بايد بيماران را تشو يق کرد تا آب کافي بنوشند، روزانه سه وعده غذا مصرف کنند.
5. ورزش هاي آرامش بخش انجام دهند و در هواي آزاد راه بروند. همچنين آمفتامين ها در ادرار ۲ تا ۴ روز پس از مصرف قابل تشخيص است. 

منابع:
------------
- روانشناسي مرضي تحولي، پريرخ دادستان 
-آسيب شناسي رواني، حسين آزاد
-انگيزش و هيجان، جان مارشال ريو، يحيي سيد محمدي
-انگيزش و هيجان، كريم خداپناهي 
-روانشناسي فيزيولوژيك، محمد كريم خداپناهي

----------


## fatemeh96

استاد فیزیکم بهم گفت اگه کسی بهت گفت ازین دارو ها، اتفاقا اسم همینم گفت، گفت به هیچ وجه نخور
چون حافظه ی کوتاه مدتو خوب میکنن ولی در دراز مدت اثر عکس دارن
بجای اینا قرص تقویتی بخور ، تغذیتو خوب کن
تازه شما پسرین بنیه ی شما خیلی بهتر از ما دختراس
ما خیلی زود خسته میشیم

----------


## hamid_MhD

بعد دوست عزیز عوارضش همینطور که در سایت گفته حقیقت داره و وابستگی ایجاد میکنه و ترک کردنش دردسره.اینو از نظراتو که تو سایت ها خوده افرادی که استفاده کردن میگم.
میگنا - تاريخچه ريتالين (اثرات و عوارض مصرف آن)

----------


## tabrizcity

*والله من سال پیش برای اینکه بفهمم دقیقا تاثیرش چیه یه هفته ای مصرف کردم و بعد اون بلافاصله ترک کردم دقیقا بعد از مصرف این طوری میشی:
1) 2 ساعت تمرکز فوق العاده زیاد + خیس شدن بدن به علت عرق + تند شدن ضربان قلب
2 ) بعد دو ساعت کل بدنت مور مور میشه و خیس عرقی میشی و مجبوری هر یه ربع بری دستشویی
آدم بعد اینکه یه مدت مصرف کرد بهش وابسته میشه البته نه وابستگی دارویی وابسته از این نظر که به خودت تلقین می کنی با این دارو من فوق العاده میشم همونطور که از نظر پزشکی مصرف شراب به اندازه ی کم برای رفع بعضی از مشکلات از جمله سنگ کلیه و ... خیلی عالیه ولی چون انسان نمیتونه جلوی نفس خودش رو بگیری به همین خاطر از نظر شرعی حرامه شما هم نگو من میتونم جلوی خودمو بگیرم از من و شما ها بزرگتر نتونستن چه برسه به ما
در کل برای کنکور به درد نمیخوره عزیز جان برای شب امتحانی خوبه ولی نه مصرف به طور خود سرانه باید دوز دارو رو پزشک تنظیم کنه مصرف بی رویه بدون مشورت پزشک باعث افزایش بیش از حد ضربان قلب و در موارد حاد باعث سکته میشه
*

----------


## mohammad1397

> *والله من سال پیش برای اینکه بفهمم دقیقا تاثیرش چیه یه هفته ای مصرف کردم و بعد اون بلافاصله ترک کردم دقیقا بعد از مصرف این طوری میشی:
> 1) 2 ساعت تمرکز فوق العاده زیاد + خیس شدن بدن به علت عرق + تند شدن ضربان قلب
> 2 ) بعد دو ساعت کل بدنت مور مور میشه و خیس عرقی میشی و مجبوری هر یه ربع بری دستشویی
> آدم بعد اینکه یه مدت مصرف کرد بهش وابسته میشه البته نه وابستگی دارویی وابسته از این نظر که به خودت تلقین می کنی با این دارو من فوق العاده میشم همونطور که از نظر پزشکی مصرف شراب به اندازه ی کم برای رفع بعضی از مشکلات از جمله سنگ کلیه و ... خیلی عالیه ولی چون انسان نمیتونه جلوی نفس خودش رو بگیری به همین خاطر از نظر شرعی حرامه شما هم نگو من میتونم جلوی خودمو بگیرم از من و شما ها بزرگتر نتونستن چه برسه به ما
> در کل برای کنکور به درد نمیخوره عزیز جان برای شب امتحانی خوبه ولی نه مصرف به طور خود سرانه باید دوز دارو رو پزشک تنظیم کنه مصرف بی رویه بدون مشورت پزشک باعث افزایش بیش از حد ضربان قلب و در موارد حاد باعث سکته میشه
> *


 ممنون..من خودم قصدمصرف ندارم ولی یه روانپزشک این برای داداشم تجویزکرده تازه گفته هرروز!

----------


## tabrizcity

> ممنون..من خودم قصدمصرف ندارم ولی یه روانپزشک این برای داداشم تجویزکرده تازه گفته هرروز!


*در شرایط کنترل شده ضرری نداره ولی باید از دوز کم و زیر نظر پزشک مصرف بشه*

----------


## fan

> داداشم کنکورارشدداره میخوادازالآن تاکنکورریتالین مصرف کنه به منم پیشنهادمیکنه میگه ضررنداره!!!! کسایی که استفاده کردن چه عوارضی براشون داشته ؟عوارضی که توسایتانوشته خواهشانذارین هرکس تجربه ای داره فقط بگه باتشکر


سلام،من کنکور ۹۴ به توصیه پزشک که یکی از فامیلا بود استفاده کردم،سه روز قبل از کنکور تا روز کنکور.نیم ساعت قبل از کنکور هم خوردم یکی..ولی پدرم دراومد...با عرض پوزش وسط کنکور اسهال شدم،سر درد گرفتم،هیچی یادم نمیومد،مضطرب و بی قرار شده بودم و انگار رو ابرا بودم.اصلااااا لب نزنید بهش.حتی یه بار.

----------


## Mehdi.j

داداش باید قرص شناس باشی
خود ریتالین 3 نوع داره 
بعدش اینکه عوارض که تو سایتا مینویسن رو بریز دور اونا برای مصرف پیوسته بالای 1 ساله
ریتالین بهترین بازه زمانیش 2 ماهه یعنی 2 ماه مصرف کنی بعد 1 ماه مصرف نکنی بعد 2 ماه باز مصرف
ریتالین روی نبوغ اثر نداره فقط باعث میشه دسترسی به اطلاعات مغز سرعتش تا 150 درصد افزایش پیدا کنه
این قرث و میدن به الزایمریا که مغزشون فعال تر بشه و همچنین بچه های بیش فعال برای تمرکزشون
سوال دیگه بود بپرس

----------


## Mehdi.j

در ضمن نوع مصرف هم مهمه. تجربه شخصی اینکه بصورت زیر زبونی بشکل خیلی بیشتر اثر داره تا خوردن

----------


## sabaaaiii79

خب من  ازاینا میخوااااام   بدونه نسخه که نمیدن میدن ؟؟؟؟؟

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## hamid_MhD

> خب من  ازاینا میخوااااام   بدونه نسخه که نمیدن میدن ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


چی چی رو از اینا میخوام؟!!
ضررش خععععلی بیشتر از منفعتشه.نکن خواهر من عاقبت نداره

----------


## hamid_MhD

> خب من  ازاینا میخوااااام   بدونه نسخه که نمیدن میدن ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


چی چی رو از اینا میخوام؟!!
ضررش خععععلی بیشتر از منفعتشه.نکن خواهر من عاقبت نداره

----------


## bewniii

> خب من  ازاینا میخوااااام   بدونه نسخه که نمیدن میدن ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


ببین من به خودم قول داده بودم که انجمو بذارم کنار ولی وقتی نظر شما رو خوندم بدنم یخ کرد و دلم نیومد جوابتونو ندم!!!
شاید بتونی مشکلاتتو مقطعی با ریتالین حل کنی ولی بعد یه مدت کوتاه مطمعن باش هم از درست میمونی هم اوضاع و شرایط کاملا از دستت خارج میشه
پ.ن:مطمعنم با مصرف ریتا مشکلتو مقطعی هم نمیتونی حل کنی که هیچ یه مشکلم به مشکلاتت اضافه میکنی
الان که شما سال دهمی خیلی راحت میتونی پایتو قوی کنی بیای بالا،خیلیا دوست دارن الان جای شما باشن ولی نمیشه (پیش دانشگاهیا که کارشون سنگین تره بهتر متوجه حرفم میشن)
موفق باشی و امیدوارم از وقتی که داری بهترین استفاده رو بکننی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## LI20

_سلام . خیلی جالبه این موضوع الان مطرح شد اتفاقا دختر یکی از دبیر های مدرسمون  از این قرص ها استفاده کرده ومتاسفانه به علت ایست قلبی فوت کرده این موضوع دو هفتس اتفاق افتاده_

----------


## Petrichor

> خب من  ازاینا میخوااااام   بدونه نسخه که نمیدن میدن ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


سال دهم ميخواي ريتالين بندازي بالا؟ :Yahoo (23):  داري اشتبا ميزني اينارو برا آزمون دستياري پزشكا ميخورن  :Yahoo (20): 
شما ميتوني برا شرو بري سمت مگنا قرمز :Yahoo (112):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

پارسالم بحثسش شده بود :/ عزیز من باید سعی کن ذهنت ازاد باشه و پرش ذهنی نداشته باشی این قرص خیلی عوارض داره مثل بچه ادم بشین درست بخون گردو پسته بادوم اینا خیلی خوبه بجا قرص اینا رو بخور [emoji2] 

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

----------


## laleh74

> خب من  ازاینا میخوااااام   بدونه نسخه که نمیدن میدن ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


 :Yahoo (110): 
ینی پستای قبل مربوط به عوارضش رو نخوندی؟؟؟ :Yahoo (117): 
پاستیل نیس که میگی میخوام :Y (558):

----------


## hamedsarabi77

> سال دهم ميخواي ريتالين بندازي بالا؟ داري اشتبا ميزني اينارو برا آزمون دستياري پزشكا ميخورن 
> شما ميتوني برا شرو بري سمت مگنا قرمز


داداش شما خودتم که داری اشتباه میزنی باو بدبخت مگنا قرمز بزنه که بدتر از تریاکه 
الهی العفو لا اقل یه چی لایت پیشنهاد کن اوردوز نکنه.
عزیزی که میخوای ریتالین بندازی اگه میخوای بنگی بشی بسم الله شروع کن.
ملت رد دادنا خداییش باو بشینید درستونو بخونید فندق و بادوم اینجور چیزا بخورید تنقلات یعنی اینا نه ریتالین  و دوووود چون میبینم چندتا از دوستای پشت کنکوری مثه خودمو ک روزی دوساعت از وقتشون صرف نیکوتینینگ میگذره خخخخ

----------


## Amin-jh

چرا ریتالین اخه 
بیاین اینو بخورین  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (33): 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## sabaaaiii79

بچه ها خداوکیلی  به کل نظرم تغیییر کرد  خخخخخخخ حالا چراانقد عصبانی میشین  احساس کردم مامانم داره نصیحتم میکنه  چشم اصلا دست نمیزنم صبا تسلیم شد

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## sabaaaiii79

بداخلاقا ☺

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## FaaRshD

> داداشم کنکورارشدداره میخوادازالآن تاکنکورریتالین مصرف کنه به منم پیشنهادمیکنه میگه ضررنداره!!!! کسایی که استفاده کردن چه عوارضی براشون داشته ؟عوارضی که توسایتانوشته خواهشانذارین هرکس تجربه ای داره فقط بگه باتشکر


والله من واسه امتحانات مصرف میکردم و میکنم ! خودشم هر روز نمیخوردم واسه امتحانات ! هفته ای 2 یا 3 تا ! الانم قطعش کردم هیچ مشکلی هم ندارم در ظاهر !   ولی 2-3 روز بعد اینکه قطع کردم یه سری عوارض بوجود اومد مثل بی خوابی و کم حوصلگی و لرزش دست و عدم تمرکز که با یه داروی دیگه مثل فارماتون و ورزش اینا جبران شد رفت پی کارش  

ولی خب عوارض این دارو واسه هر فرد متفاوت ـه ! بعضی از دوستای من الان لرزش دست خفیف دارن به خاطر این دارو .. البته دستور مصرف دارو اینجوری که هفته اول 1/4 هفته 2وم 1/2 و هفته سوم کامل ولی دوستان از همون روز اول یکی میندازن بالا مطمئنا بدن بهش واکنش خوب و عالی نشون میده ولی بعد یه مدت اگه مصرف نشه واکنش خیلی بدی نشون میده به نبود این دارو .. 

در کل داروی زیاد خوبی نیست جایگزین های خوبی هم داریم واسه این دارو ..  البته دوستای من که شوفاز و همه چی رو خاموش میکردن بعدش هوا که سرد سرد میشد میشستن درس میخوندن  خوابشونم نمیبرد خیلی شیک   تو تابستون هم اب یخ میریختن سرشون

----------


## Hellish

:Yahoo (21):  یـه سَـطل آب یـَخ! خـوابِت گـرف جُف دستا و پـاهاتـو میکُنی توش! خـواب تا دو روز از سـرت میپـرهـ!

بـرای رفعـ افسـردگـی هم همـین انجـمن بیایـن یه سـری تاپیکـا روحـتونو شـاد میکـنه :/

دیگـهـ اینهـمه بـامـبول لـازم نیـس کهـ ! :/

----------


## FaaRshD

> خب من  ازاینا میخوااااام   بدونه نسخه که نمیدن میدن ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


شما بخوای بگیری هم نمیتونی  کلی دنگ و فنگ داره  

بشینید درستون رو بخونید

----------


## Hasan 1333

عقلتو از دست دادی ؟؟؟؟؟
ببین
قرص = مرگ
تکرار کن 
تکرار کن
قرص = مرگ
تکرار کن
آهان
حالا خوبه
بشین سر درست حالا

Sent from My Galaxy

----------


## Navid70

یادش بخیر پارسالم یه تایپک این شکلی بود من با چند نفر بحثم شد که زیاد جو میدادن 
عزیز این دارو از امفیتامین خوراکی تشکیل شده شما 10تاشو باهم بندازی بالا حکم همون مصرف شیشه رو داره.
شما دوز بسیار پایین 20 برای 1 روز استفاده میکنی این دارو رو پارسالم گفتم واسه 1 شب و 1 هفته نیست طولانی مدت به درد میخوره 
طرف میاد واسه یه شب امتحان و یا ازمون تو استرس بالا 2 تا میخوره  قبلشم نخوابیده باشه بعد میگه فلان شدم و فلان 
این قرص رو مصرف نکن چون طولانی مدت که نمیتونی بخوری و کوتاه مدتم جواب نمیده

----------


## Dayi javad

*راستش اگ تاثیر مخربشو رو مغز ! و اعتیادشو نادید بگیری قرص خوبیه!

ولی نخوری بهتر*

----------


## navidm46

از این پشکل سیاها هم خوبه 

بابا بزرگم میندازه تو چایی  میره بالا 
جاشو پیدا کردم خوردم شب با امید جهان میرقصیدم به مولا  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## satar98

*#ترياكي_نباشيم!!#معتاد_نباشي  م!!! #آدم_باشيم!!! #زندگي_سالم_داشته_باشيم!!!*

----------


## tabrizcity

*انقدر که کنکور حاشیه داره جام جهانی نداره *

----------


## sun2016

> سلام،من کنکور ۹۴ به توصیه پزشک که یکی از فامیلا بود استفاده کردم،سه روز قبل از کنکور تا روز کنکور.نیم ساعت قبل از کنکور هم خوردم یکی..ولی پدرم دراومد...با عرض پوزش وسط کنکور اسهال شدم،سر درد گرفتم،هیچی یادم نمیومد،مضطرب و بی قرار شده بودم و انگار رو ابرا بودم.اصلااااا لب نزنید بهش.حتی یه بار.


تو که خودت تو یه تاپیکیی گفته بودی درس نمی خونم همش پای اینترنت و ماهواره ام انتظار داشتی یه قرص بخوری انیشتن شی؟

----------


## Amin-jh

> تو که خودت تو یه تاپیکیی گفته بودی درس نمی خونم همش پای اینترنت و ماهواره ام انتظار داشتی یه قرص بخوری انیشتن شی؟


تو اسمت حسینه چرا جنسیت دختر زدی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sun2016

> تو اسمت حسینه چرا جنسیت دختر زدی


حواسم نبوده ممنون که گفتی

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> تو اسمت حسینه چرا جنسیت دختر زدی


عمو دیگ عمه شد [emoji21] [emoji27]

----------


## کیمیا1378

خواهرم دیگه داری میری رو اعصابم سال دهمی یعنی عشق یعنی پایت رو قوی کن با روزی 5 ساعت میتونی عالی بیای بالا به شرطی بدونی چه جوری بخونی
بعدم به جای اینقداومدن به انجمن برو بشین بخون تا خودتو نکشی بشه 30 ساعت !
35 ساعت تو هفته خوندن خیلی آسونه هر وقت تونستی 50 ساعت با کیفیت عالی بخونی اون وقت کار کردی

----------


## sabaaaiii79

> خواهرم دیگه داری میری رو اعصابم سال دهمی یعنی عشق یعنی پایت رو قوی کن با روزی 5 ساعت میتونی عالی بیای بالا به شرطی بدونی چه جوری بخونی
> بعدم به جای اینقداومدن به انجمن برو بشین بخون تا خودتو نکشی بشه 30 ساعت !
> 35 ساعت تو هفته خوندن خیلی آسونه هر وقت تونستی 50 ساعت با کیفیت عالی بخونی اون وقت کار کردی




قضاوت کردنه آدما از اون دور  خیلی آسونه  
شما از برنامه ی روزانه من خبر نداری میگی بجای انقد اومدن ب انجمن بشین درس بخون و فلان نگران نباش من هم انجمن میام هم درسمو میخونم شما خودت چیکار میکنی ؟؟ به اون برس 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk

----------


## Egotist

> سلام،من کنکور ۹۴ به توصیه پزشک که یکی از فامیلا بود استفاده کردم،سه روز قبل از کنکور تا روز کنکور.نیم ساعت قبل از کنکور هم خوردم یکی..ولی پدرم دراومد...با عرض پوزش وسط کنکور اسهال شدم،سر درد گرفتم،هیچی یادم نمیومد،مضطرب و بی قرار شده بودم و انگار رو ابرا بودم.اصلااااا لب نزنید بهش.حتی یه بار.



اگه تنها مشکل ریتالین " اسهال " شدنه

یک فلاکس چای میبریم سر جلسه با نبات

خدا کریمه انشالله خوب میشیم

بعدشم داداچ

شما که تا دیروز ** ناله میکردی ک نمیخونی 

همینطوری عشقی خوردی ک بری تستارو بزنی؟ :-s

 مرجبا: دی

----------


## khaan

من پارسال زیاد استفاده میکردم بالای 2 میلیون تومن هم برای خریدش هزینه کردم ولی کاملا پشیمون شدم. موفقیتم هم هیچ ربطی به ریتالین نداشت. برعکس فکر میکنم ریتالین باعث کاهش تمرکزم از طریق اضطراب شده بود. توصیه میکنم هرگز سر خود داروی محرک مصرف نکنین. حتی بوپروپیون و مدافنیل که بدون نسخه میفروشن رو هم نخرین.

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط کاریزما


ممنون..من خودم قصدمصرف ندارم ولی یه روانپزشک این برای داداشم تجویزکرده تازه گفته هرروز!


دوست عزیز حتماااااا به برادرت بگو خود سرانه قطعش نکنه! حتما زیر نظر همون روانپزشک باشه... حتماااا... چون این  داروها مثل بقیه ضد افسردگی ها باید کم کم قطع بشن چون با قطع خودسرانش شوک عصبی به بدن میده که موجب افسردگی خیلی خیلی شدیدی میشه! 
خیلی مواظب باش منم چند ماه زیر نظر ی روانپزشک مصرف کردم. مشکلی پیش نیومد.*

----------


## reza__sh

گُلم خوبه 
تا وقتی ک اثرش هس مخت خیلی قوی میشه ولی بعدش :Yahoo (113):

----------


## eskalis

اگه میخواد قرص بخوره اتوماکستین بخوره عوارضش کمتر اگه تونست خارجی شو گیر بیاره اثرات از ریتالین بیشتر عوارضش از ریتالین کمتر..

----------


## کیمیا1378

> قضاوت کردنه آدما از اون دور  خیلی آسونه  
> شما از برنامه ی روزانه من خبر نداری میگی بجای انقد اومدن ب انجمن بشین درس بخون و فلان نگران نباش من هم انجمن میام هم درسمو میخونم شما خودت چیکار میکنی ؟؟ به اون برس 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


واسه خودت گفتم این طوری خودت رو اذیت میکنی منم پارسال هفته ای 45 ساعت مطالعه مفید داشتم امسال از اول سال تو هفته بالاتر از 35 نتونستم بخونم البته شکر خدا این هفته خوب خوندم ولی وقتی از الان اینقد فکرت درگیر بعد میشی مثل الان من و انرژیت کم میشه دوست داری به تجربه بقیه گوش کن دوست نداری هم راه خودتو برو تا بشی تجربه برا بقیه

----------


## afshar

مصرف مقدار منطقی ( اندک ولی مستمر) کافین قهوه + 30 دقیقه ورزش به اندازه ریتالین تحرک و تهییج زیادی به شما خواهد داد

----------


## Navid70

> مصرف مقدار منطقی ( اندک ولی مستمر) کافین قهوه + 30 دقیقه ورزش به اندازه ریتالین تحرک و تهییج زیادی به شما خواهد داد


1.کوتاه مدته
2.مگه میخوان ریتالین بخورن بپرن هوا یا شادمان بشن میخوان تمرکزشون روی درس بره بالا

----------


## fafaflh

اقا ریتالین نخور مشاورای کنکور بهت معرفی کردن نه؟
 از من نصیحت  امسال دارم بدون ریتالین روزی 12ساعت درس میخونم   پارسال با ریتالین 15 ساعت خوندم  سه ماه تابستون بعدش کاملا داغون شدم  دستات مثل پیرمرد هشتاد ساله میلرزه بعد یه مدت    تازه تمرکزت  به .. میده       روزی دوساعت  میرم باشگاه   سه لیوانم چایی سبز میخورم الان جواب میده  تازه من ساعت چهار صبح بیدار میشم 9 میخوابم

----------


## MeisteR

ریتالین نخور
از عوارض جانبیش مرگ ناگهانیه :Yahoo (21): 

Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk

----------


## fafaflh

> ریتالین نخور
> از عوارض جانبیش مرگ ناگهانیه
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk


کاش مرگ بود  من دستام  بعد  یه ماه مثل بابا بزرگا میلرزید پارسال    اعصابم برام نزاشته بود پاچه همرو میگرفتم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MeisteR

> کاش مرگ بود  من دستام  بعد  یه ماه مثل بابا بزرگا میلرزید پارسال    اعصابم برام نزاشته بود پاچه همرو میگرفتم


[emoji1] [emoji1] 


Sent from my GT-S7270 using Tapatalk

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> گُلم خوبه 
> تا وقتی ک اثرش هس مخت خیلی قوی میشه ولی بعدش


به به [emoji53]  داداچ داری اشتباه میزنی گل یا همون گراس [emoji38]  همیشه تمرکز و بالا نمیبره بستگی به فازت داره بعضی وقت ها خوشحالت میکنه بعضی وقت ها غمگین و.... :/

----------


## fafaflh

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 


> به به [emoji53]  داداچ داری اشتباه میزنی گل یا همون گراس [emoji38]  همیشه تمرکز و بالا نمیبره بستگی به فازت داره بعضی وقت ها خوشحالت میکنه بعضی وقت ها غمگین و.... :/

----------


## fafaflh

ماشرومم خوبها :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## reza__sh

> به به [emoji53]  داداچ داری اشتباه میزنی گل یا همون گراس [emoji38]  همیشه تمرکز و بالا نمیبره بستگی به فازت داره بعضی وقت ها خوشحالت میکنه بعضی وقت ها غمگین و.... :/


شما استفاده کردی میدونی :Yahoo (56): 
من از کسی ک میکشید پرسیدم بهم اینجوری گفت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mobin7

> اقا ریتالین نخور مشاورای کنکور بهت معرفی کردن نه؟
>  از من نصیحت  امسال دارم بدون ریتالین روزی 12ساعت درس میخونم   پارسال با ریتالین 15 ساعت خوندم  سه ماه تابستون بعدش کاملا داغون شدم  دستات مثل پیرمرد هشتاد ساله میلرزه بعد یه مدت    تازه تمرکزت  به .. میده       روزی دوساعت  میرم باشگاه   سه لیوانم چایی سبز میخورم الان جواب میده  تازه من ساعت چهار صبح بیدار میشم 9 میخوابم


دقیقا، باشگاه بهترین محرک برای درس خوندن هست. تمرکز و انرژیت میره بالا

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شما استفاده کردی میدونی
> من از کسی ک میکشید پرسیدم بهم اینجوری گفت


من نه ولی کلی از دوستام مصرف میکنند [emoji38]

----------


## reza__sh

> من نه ولی کلی از دوستام مصرف میکنند [emoji38]


اعتیاد به این چیزا زیاد شده
من دوستم میکشد بهم گفت

----------


## tabrizcity

> اعتیاد به این چیزا زیاد شده
> من دوستم میکشد بهم گفت


*مگه ریتالین رو میکشن برادر من؟؟*  :Yahoo (20):  *آخه وقتی در حد یک صدم اطلاعات نداری چرا میای حرف میزنی؟*

----------


## NMGTAV

> *مگه ریتالین رو میکشن برادر من؟؟*  *آخه وقتی در حد یک صدم اطلاعات نداری چرا میای حرف میزنی؟*


 داداش ایشون داشتن در مورد گل حرف میزدن بحث ریتالین نبود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fafaflh

گلم نمیکشه  
    ماشروم  حالا شاید خطرناک باشه ولی گل نه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
قرص برنج از همه برای مرگ بهتره :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## tabrizcity

> داداش ایشون داشتن در مورد گل حرف میزدن بحث ریتالین نبود


*تا اونجایی که من میدونم گلم باز نمیکشن به هر حال هر چی کرمتونه بکشین دیگه هروئین شیشه تریاک حشیش مورفین کراک کوکائین ببینین بدنتون چی رو قبول می کنه والله 
طرف هنوز فرق بین دوغ و شیر رو نمی دونه اومده میگه علف میکشم منظورم با کس خاصی نیستا ولی مردم که خر نیستن
 برادران عزیز لطفا آدم باشید کسی با این چیزا عاقبت به خیر نشده که شما هم بشی...!در مورد تمرکز هم شیشه رو وقتی می کشی به مدت 5 ساعت بیشترین قدرت تمرکز رو داری از همه ی دارو های موجود هم قویه خخخخخ حالا کسی خواست برا امتحان بگیری بکشه نتیجه رو به ما هم اطلاع بده
*

----------


## Navid70

> *مگه ریتالین رو میکشن برادر من؟؟*  *آخه وقتی در حد یک صدم اطلاعات نداری چرا میای حرف میزنی؟*


نمیکشن ولی به 2 صورت میشه مصرفش کرد.فازش 2-3 برابر هروئین هست.
به همین دلیل فروشش اینقدر سخت گیری داره بحث ضرر و کنترل نیست

----------


## tabrizcity

> نمیکشن ولی به 2 صورت میشه مصرفش کرد.فازش 2-3 برابر هروئین هست.
> به همین دلیل فروشش اینقدر سخت گیری داره بحث ضرر و کنترل نیست


*خخخخ
برادر من مثل اینکه تو باغ نیستی
ریتالین رو دو جور میشه مصرف کرد یکی زیرزبانی یکی هم بندازی بالا که تو زیر زبانی سریع تر جذب میشه و به همین خاطر فکر می کنی اثرش زیاد تر شده طرز مصرف دیگه ای هم نداره و در مقابل بقیه مواد هیچی نیست( چه برسه به هروئین؟؟؟  ) نمی دونم این جرفو از کجات درآوردی؟؟؟*

----------


## nashnas4

یا ابلفضل
این همه متخصص و پزشک داریم تو انجمن !
شما ها پس چرا تو کنکور تجربی قبول نمی شید و پشت کنکور می مونید
اقا دونه دونه بیاید جلو زنگ زدم وزارت بهداشت بهم مهر دادن با حکم که به اعضای این انجمن دکترای افتخاری پزشکی گرایش مطالعات قرص ها و بدم
صف بشین تا مدرک دکتراتونو و تقدیم کنم 

در کل دوست عزیز بهتره از این قرص ها بدون تجویز متخصص استفاده نکنید و ممکنه برای شما خطرناک باشه


البته متخصص واقعی نه اینکه ...

----------


## tabrizcity

> یا ابلفضل
> این همه متخصص و پزشک داریم تو انجمن !
> شما ها پس چرا تو کنکور تجربی قبول نمی شید و پشت کنکور می مونید
> اقا دونه دونه بیاید جلو زنگ زدم وزارت بهداشت بهم مهر دادن با حکم که به اعضای این انجمن دکترای افتخاری پزشکی گرایش مطالعات قرص ها و بدم
> صف بشین تا مدرک دکتراتونو و تقدیم کنم 
> 
> در کل دوست عزیز بهتره از این قرص ها بدون تجویز متخصص استفاده نکنید و ممکنه برای شما خطرناک باشه
> 
> 
> البته متخصص واقعی نه اینکه ...


*قربون آدم چیز فهم
خب بروبچ الان همه میدونن ضررش چیه منفعتش چیه میخوای هم مصرف کنی برو زیر نظر یه روانپزشک یا متخصص مغزو اعصاب مصرف کن به همین راحتی دیگه این همه دبه کردن نداره که*

----------


## mobin7

طبیعی کار کن داداچ :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Navid70

> *خخخخ
> برادر من مثل اینکه تو باغ نیستی
> ریتالین رو دو جور میشه مصرف کرد یکی زیرزبانی یکی هم بندازی بالا که تو زیر زبانی سریع تر جذب میشه و به همین خاطر فکر می کنی اثرش زیاد تر شده طرز مصرف دیگه ای هم نداره و در مقابل بقیه مواد هیچی نیست( چه برسه به هروئین؟؟؟  ) نمی دونم این جرفو از کجات درآوردی؟؟؟*


پسر خوب نقطه ذوب ریتالین بالا نیست.بریز توی قاشق فندک بگیر زیرش ذوب میشه.
چون به صورته قرصه خیلی ساده میشه پودرش کرد.
ریتالین امفیتامین خوراکیه دوز بسیار پایین.
خنده نداره والا شما فکر کردی ترامادول چیه؟ترامادول یه مسکنه که اول به صورت عمومی عرضه شد تو ایران خیلیا رو معتاد کرد.
من نمیگم ریتالین بخورن یا نخورن من پارسال تقرییا 1 سال ریتالین مصرف کردم میگن ضرر داره ،برام خنده داره ولی خب کسی دنبال این قضایا باشه خیلیم کاربردیه براش :Yahoo (20):

----------


## tabrizcity

> پسر خوب نقطه ذوب ریتالین بالا نیست.بریز توی قاشق فندک بگیر زیرش ذوب میشه.
> چون به صورته قرصه خیلی ساده میشه پودرش کرد.
> ریتالین امفیتامین خوراکیه دوز بسیار پایین.
> خنده نداره والا شما فکر کردی ترامادول چیه؟ترامادول یه مسکنه که اول به صورت عمومی عرضه شد تو ایران خیلیا رو معتاد کرد.
> من نمیگم ریتالین بخورن یا نخورن من پارسال تقرییا 1 سال ریتالین مصرف کردم میگن ضرر داره ،برام خنده داره ولی خب کسی دنبال این قضایا باشه خیلیم کاربردیه براش


*داداش 80 درصد قرصا رو بگیری زیر شعله که آب میشن این که گفتن نداره و در ضمن روش استانداردی نیست و عوارض جانبی زیادی داره
و دوم اینکه گفتین در صورت گرفتن زیر شعله تاثیرش 2-3 برابر هروئین هست برادر من اینو به یه بچه ی دو ساله هم بگی با کیونش بهت میخنده 
در کل نمیخوام قضیه رو کش بدم تو پست های بالا هم گفتم مصرف ریتالین هم زیرنظر پزشک  ضرری نداره ولی خودسرانه و با استفاده از روش های امثالی مثل من و شما طرف بر باد میره
و من الله توفیق
 @Navid70
*

----------


## fafaflh

> *داداش 80 درصد قرصا رو بگیری زیر شعله که آب میشن این که گفتن نداره و در ضمن روش استانداردی نیست و عوارض جانبی زیادی داره
> و دوم اینکه گفتین در صورت گرفتن زیر شعله تاثیرش 2-3 برابر هروئین هست برادر من اینو به یه بچه ی دو ساله هم بگی با کیونش بهت میخنده 
> در کل نمیخوام قضیه رو کش بدم تو پست های بالا هم گفتم مصرف ریتالین هم زیرنظر پزشک  ضرری نداره ولی خودسرانه و با استفاده از روش های امثالی مثل من و شما طرف بر باد میره
> و من الله توفیق
> *


عزیز من باید پیش فعالی  بای باشی تا دکتر بهت بده جدیدا یه سری مشاورا کنکور با پزشکا قرار داد میبندن بفرستنت ریتالین ب برات تجویز کنن برای خودمم اینجوری شد تجویز کردن

----------


## tabrizcity

> عزیز من باید پیش فعالی  بای باشی تا دکتر بهت بده جدیدا یه سری مشاورا کنکور با پزشکا قرار داد میبندن بفرستنت ریتالین ب برات تجویز کنن برای خودمم اینجوری شد تجویز کردن


*
نه داداش لازم نیست بیش فعال باشی برو پیش یه روانپزشک یا یه دکتر معمولی بهش بگو برات بنویسه بدون هیچ پرسشی مینویسه من سال پیش رفتم همین کارو کردم اصلا نپرسید برای چی میخوای البته یه هفته ای استفاده کردم دیدم فایده ای نداره*

----------


## fafaflh

> *
> نه داداش لازم نیست بیش فعال باشی برو پیش یه روانپزشک یا یه دکتر معمولی بهش بگو برات بنویسه بدون هیچ پرسشی مینویسه من سال پیش رفتم همین کارو کردم اصلا نپرسید برای چی میخوای البته یه هفته ای استفاده کردم دیدم فایده ای نداره*


   منم همینو گفتم ولی      فقط باید برای کسایی که پیش فعال باشن تجویز بشه که  جدیدا به هرکی بخواد تجویز میکنن
من خوردم اثر داشت ولی   زد داغونم کرد

----------


## fafaflh

بازم میگم ترکیب   قهوه یا چایی سبز با ورزش  بهتره      روزی دوساعت ورزش     ده برابر ریتالین کارایی داره  تازه عوارضم نداره

----------


## RezaJJ

مغز باید مغز باشد لکن مغزی که با قرص مغز باشد همان بهتر که مغز نباشد :Yahoo (20): 
صلوات ختم شه لطفا

----------


## fafaflh

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 


> مغز باید مغز باشد لکن مغزی که با قرص مغز باشد همان بهتر که مغز نباشد
> صلوات ختم شه لطفا

----------


## Hellion

ماشالله دوستان چقدر در زمینه اعتیاد و هجوم به فضا واردن. . چش نخورین

----------


## Amin-jh

> عزیز من باید پیش فعالی  بای باشی تا دکتر بهت بده جدیدا یه سری مشاورا کنکور با پزشکا قرار داد میبندن بفرستنت ریتالین ب برات تجویز کنن برای خودمم اینجوری شد تجویز کردن


ینی دکتر به هر کی بیش فعال باشه میده ؟

----------


## fafaflh

> ینی دکتر به هر کی بیش فعال باشه میده ؟


 بایدپیش فعالیش بیش از حد باشه وگرنه قرص های    لول پایین تر میدن

----------


## sun2016

یه قرصی هم اومده به نام ((قرص ترک اینترنت)) اونم هم استفاده کنید

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> ینی دکتر به هر کی بیش فعال باشه میده ؟


بلی ! البته ریتالین عوارض داره  . من بودم به جای ریتالین ب پزشک  میگفتم یه جایگزین کم دردسر تر مثل اتوماکستین بنویسه .


> مغز باید مغز باشد لکن مغزی که با قرص مغز باشد همان بهتر که مغز نباشدصلوات ختم شه لطفا


مغز افراد بیش فعال ،بیش فعاله . هرچی باشه بهتر از مغز اوناییه ک از مغزشون استفاده نمیکنن و هرچی به شکمشون میرسه میگن

----------


## Navid70

> *داداش 80 درصد قرصا رو بگیری زیر شعله که آب میشن این که گفتن نداره و در ضمن روش استانداردی نیست و عوارض جانبی زیادی داره
> و دوم اینکه گفتین در صورت گرفتن زیر شعله تاثیرش 2-3 برابر هروئین هست برادر من اینو به یه بچه ی دو ساله هم بگی با کیونش بهت میخنده 
> در کل نمیخوام قضیه رو کش بدم تو پست های بالا هم گفتم مصرف ریتالین هم زیرنظر پزشک  ضرری نداره ولی خودسرانه و با استفاده از روش های امثالی مثل من و شما طرف بر باد میره
> و من الله توفیق
>  @Navid70
> *


واقعا روی جمله ای که میخونی بیشتر از 5ثانیه فکر میکنی؟
80 درصد قرصا رو بگیری زیر شعله اب میشن؟مگه دارم از ابنبات حرف میزنم.زیر شعله گرفتن تاثیرش دو برابر هروئین هست؟
اصلا خودت فهمیدی چی گفتی؟

من میگم ریتالین امفیتامین خوراکیه با دوز پایین.یعنی شیشه خوراکی.دوز بالا+جذب سریع=حالت نئشگی و توهم
مصرف مخدریش یعنی 10 تا قرصو برداری بریزی تو یه قاشق یه فندک بگیری زیرش ذوب که شد با سرنگ بزنی به بدن
جذب سریعتر یعنی پودرش کنی از دماغ بدی بالا
من شیوه مصرف گفتم؟؟؟شیوه مصرف یعنی 1 قرص رو 6 ساعت یه بار با یه لیوان اب بخوری.

من نگفت 2-3 برابر هروئینه .گفتم اگه به همین صورت که گفتم کسی مصرف کنه فازی که میده 2-3 برابرشه.
این مصرفش به عنوان ماده مخدره دلیل محدود کردنش همینه

همین الان اتوموکستین رو دارن بدون نسخه میفروشن از هر نظر از ریتالین بهتره خوابتو میاره روی 4 ساعت سرعت فکر حافظه همه چی رو میاره بالا و تاثیرش چندین برابر ریتالینه.تاکید میکنم نسخه پزشکم نمیخواد.چرا چون کپسوله حالت مخدری که نداره هیچ برای ترک ماده مخدرم استفاده میشه.


شما 1 هفته گرفتی خوردی بنده هرچی تو بازار بود تست کردم نمیخواد به بنده بگی چی درسته.

----------


## Navid70

> بلی ! البته ریتالین عوارض داره  . من بودم به جای ریتالین ب پزشک  میگفتم یه جایگزین کم دردسر تر مثل اتوماکستین بنویسه .مغز افراد بیش فعال ،بیش فعاله . هرچی باشه بهتر از مغز اوناییه ک از مغزشون استفاده نمیکنن و هرچی به شکمشون میرسه میگن


اتومکستین نسخه نمیخواد.
داروی ترک شیشه هست اونجور که من از پزشکا شنیدم.
مهمترین مارضه ای که داره حس افسردگی شدید و میل به خودکشی بسیاره.واقعا 2 هفته مصرف کنید این حس به وجود میاد حتی دردم کمتر حس میکنید.
ولی حافظه و سرعت فکر و خواب رو کامل میاره بالا خیلی عالیه ولی خب من مصرف میکردم بعد نیم ساعت یه حس خیلی خیلی بدی میده که من دوش اب سرد میگرفتم تا یه مقدار ازش کم بشه.کسایی که ریتالین مصرف کردن میدونن بار اول پشت گردنشون یه گرمی خواستی به وجود میاد که خوشایند نیست و بعد چند بار مصرف از بین میره ولی این نه از گردن شروع میشه کل بدنو میگیره و تاثیرشم 24 ساعته هست.

----------


## DR.MAM

*بشینید مثه بچه آدم درستونو بخونید و دنبال اینجور چیزا هم نرید...

هیچ چیز بهتر از کارکرد طبیعی بدن نیست*

----------


## tabrizcity

> واقعا روی جمله ای که میخونی بیشتر از 5ثانیه فکر میکنی؟
> 80 درصد قرصا رو بگیری زیر شعله اب میشن؟مگه دارم از ابنبات حرف میزنم.زیر شعله گرفتن تاثیرش دو برابر هروئین هست؟
> اصلا خودت فهمیدی چی گفتی؟
> 
> من میگم ریتالین امفیتامین خوراکیه با دوز پایین.یعنی شیشه خوراکی.دوز بالا+جذب سریع=حالت نئشگی و توهم
> مصرف مخدریش یعنی 10 تا قرصو برداری بریزی تو یه قاشق یه فندک بگیری زیرش ذوب که شد با سرنگ بزنی به بدن
> جذب سریعتر یعنی پودرش کنی از دماغ بدی بالا
> من شیوه مصرف گفتم؟؟؟شیوه مصرف یعنی 1 قرص رو 6 ساعت یه بار با یه لیوان اب بخوری.
> 
> ...


* برادر ما موش آزمایشگاهی نیستیم که همه چی رو بگیریم تست کنیم من زیرنظر پزشک یه هفته ای مصرف کردم ولی تاثیرش دو سه برابر هروئین هم نیست اگه اون طور که شما میگین که این طور نیست مردم خر نیست که برن هروئین بگیرن میرن 10 تومن میدن یه ورق میگیرن دو سه برابر هروئین حال می کنن* 
*الان مثلا میخوای چی رو ثابت کنی؟ میخوای بگی من علامه دهرم؟؟ آقا شما اصلا همه چی دون ما کودن ولی این چیزایی که میگین تقریبا نصفش غلطه با دلیل علمی هم کسی دنبالش باشه میشه بهش رسید*

----------


## tabrizcity

> واقعا روی جمله ای که میخونی بیشتر از 5ثانیه فکر میکنی؟
> 80 درصد قرصا رو بگیری زیر شعله اب میشن؟مگه دارم از ابنبات حرف میزنم.زیر شعله گرفتن تاثیرش دو برابر هروئین هست؟
> اصلا خودت فهمیدی چی گفتی؟
> 
> من میگم ریتالین امفیتامین خوراکیه با دوز پایین.یعنی شیشه خوراکی.دوز بالا+جذب سریع=حالت نئشگی و توهم
> مصرف مخدریش یعنی 10 تا قرصو برداری بریزی تو یه قاشق یه فندک بگیری زیرش ذوب که شد با سرنگ بزنی به بدن
> جذب سریعتر یعنی پودرش کنی از دماغ بدی بالا
> من شیوه مصرف گفتم؟؟؟شیوه مصرف یعنی 1 قرص رو 6 ساعت یه بار با یه لیوان اب بخوری.
> 
> ...


*در ضمن داش شرمنده بابت حرفایی که بهت زدم درسته من اطلاعات زیادی ندارم و همون یه هفته هست ولی در کل ارزش نداره بازم معذرت میخوام و در آخر حرفامو بد برداشت نکن منظور خاصی نداشتم*

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اتومکستین نسخه نمیخواد.
> داروی ترک شیشه هست اونجور که من از پزشکا شنیدم.
> مهمترین مارضه ای که داره حس افسردگی شدید و میل به خودکشی بسیاره.واقعا 2 هفته مصرف کنید این حس به وجود میاد حتی دردم کمتر حس میکنید.
> ولی حافظه و سرعت فکر و خواب رو کامل میاره بالا خیلی عالیه ولی خب من مصرف میکردم بعد نیم ساعت یه حس خیلی خیلی بدی میده که من دوش اب سرد میگرفتم تا یه مقدار ازش کم بشه.کسایی که ریتالین مصرف کردن میدونن بار اول پشت گردنشون یه گرمی خواستی به وجود میاد که خوشایند نیست و بعد چند بار مصرف از بین میره ولی این نه از گردن شروع میشه کل بدنو میگیره و تاثیرشم 24 ساعته هست.


من از یه داروساز شنیدم فقط میل به خودکوشی در بعضی موارد دیده شده که اینجور که میگفت توی کیسایی که ریتالین استفاده میکنن هم هست . شما مشکلت چی بوده که ریتالین و اتومکسیتین مصرف میکردی ؟ زیر نظر پزشک بوده ؟ علائم اولیه ای که داشتید چی بوده ؟ اتومکسیتین اولین اثراتش چقدر بعد از اولین مصرف بروز میکنه ؟اثرات ضد add منظورمه نه عوارض

----------


## Navid70

> * برادر ما موش آزمایشگاهی نیستیم که همه چی رو بگیریم تست کنیم من زیرنظر پزشک یه هفته ای مصرف کردم ولی تاثیرش دو سه برابر هروئین هم نیست اگه اون طور که شما میگین که این طور نیست مردم خر نیست که برن هروئین بگیرن میرن 10 تومن میدن یه ورق میگیرن دو سه برابر هروئین حال می کنن* 
> *الان مثلا میخوای چی رو ثابت کنی؟ میخوای بگی من علامه دهرم؟؟ آقا شما اصلا همه چی دون ما کودن ولی این چیزایی که میگین تقریبا نصفش غلطه با دلیل علمی هم کسی دنبالش باشه میشه بهش رسید*


داداش منظور منو متوجه نمیشی کلا.شما یه سرچ سادم انجام بدی متوجه صحبتای بنده میشی

----------


## Navid70

> من از یه داروساز شنیدم فقط میل به خودکوشی در بعضی موارد دیده شده که اینجور که میگفت توی کیسایی که ریتالین استفاده میکنن هم هست . شما مشکلت چی بوده که ریتالین و اتومکسیتین مصرف میکردی ؟ زیر نظر پزشک بوده ؟ علائم اولیه ای که داشتید چی بوده ؟ اتومکسیتین اولین اثراتش چقدر بعد از اولین مصرف بروز میکنه ؟اثرات ضد add منظورمه نه عوارض


من پارسال یه مقدار حواس پرتی داشتم موقع درس که تایم مفیدمو میاورد پایین زیر نظر پزشک ریتالین گرفتم و مصرف کردم تا بعد از عید و نزدیک کنکور که به دلایلی مصرفشو ادامه ندادم.
هیچی اخر سر دنبال یه داروی جایگزین بودم که یه داروخونه اینو پیشنهاد داد و گفت از ریتالین قوی تره و بدون نسخه منم سه تا بسته گرفتم :Yahoo (105): 
بار اول گفتم این که چیزی نداره 3تا باهم خوردم طبق مصرفش. تا نیم ساعت یک ساعت اصلا چیزی نشون نمیده بعدش تپش قلب گرفتم و حس گرم شدن شدید بدن.تقریبا گفتم میمیرم اون شب ساعت 11 خوابیدم  ولی کاملا بیداری یعنی صدا ها رو میشنوی حتی میتونی فکر کنی.من به هرکس گفتم فکر کرده مسخره میکنم ولی واقعا اینطوری بود حتی چند بار کسی از کسی دیگه سوال میپرسید با اینکه فاصله زیاد بود بیدار میشدم جواب میدادم و میخوابیدم :Yahoo (83): 
بعد 3-4 ساعت خواب مثل جغد چشمات باز میشن نه حالت کسلی داری نه تا نیم ساعت فکر میکنی خواب بودی و اینجا کجاست .
ولی خب من با همون پزشکم صحبت کردم گفت روی همه جواب نمیده یعنی اصلا روی خیلیا تاثیر نداره و واقعا هم همینطور بود روی چند نفر تست کردم اصلا حالتاشون شبیه من نبود.
مشکلاتش اینا نیست و جاییم ننونشته من نمیدونم چطوری بگم اشتها داری ولی غذا رو بخوری یا نخوری برات فرقی نمیکنه هیچ لذتی نداره
خواب نداری هرچقدر بخوای میتونی بخوابی ولی هم خسته ای هم هوشیار مخصوصا چند ساعت اول که مصرف میکنی حس خواب شدیدی داره.
کلا حس راه رفتن و بیرون از خونه رفتن نداری.
دردو کمتر حس میکنی میل واقعا به خودکشی زیاد میشه.
من سیگار میکشیدم واقعا با مصرف این قرص حالم از سیگار بهم میخورد.
این عوارض و اون مزایا واسه همه یکی نیست میتونه بدترم باشه پستای قبلیم گفتم کسی بخواد 1 هفته اینا رو مصرف کنی تاثیری نمیذارن ولی طولانی مدتم کار هرکسی نیست بخواد مصرف کنه.

----------


## fan

> اگه تنها مشکل ریتالین " اسهال " شدنه
> 
> یک فلاکس چای میبریم سر جلسه با نبات
> 
> خدا کریمه انشالله خوب میشیم
> 
> بعدشم داداچ
> 
> شما که تا دیروز ** ناله میکردی ک نمیخونی 
> ...


جناب..اولاً داداچ وِرد زبونِ کوچه بازاریاست..دوماً،من پسر نیستم..سوماً هرچقدرم کم خونده بودم،یه ته اطلاعاتی داشتم برای تراوش اونها خوردم..چهارماً سوال این نبود من چرا خوردم،دوست عزیزی از کسانی که تجربه مصرفش رو دارن درخواست راهنمایی کردن و من هم وظیفه انسانیم دونستم تجربه ام رو در اختیارشون بذارم.خیلی لحن مضحک و شرم آوری داری..متاسفم واقعاً..

----------


## Seyed Chester

سلام
دوستاني كه تجربه و اطلاع دارن من شنيدم شروع استفاده از ريتالين دو سه ماه قبل كنكوره، يني الان بخوريم تا اون موقه كلكمون كنه ميشه؟ :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام
> دوستاني كه تجربه و اطلاع دارن من شنيدم شروع استفاده از ريتالين دو سه ماه قبل كنكوره، يني الان بخوريم تا اون موقه كلكمون كنه ميشه؟


هیچوقت نخور. :-) خیلی رک و خلاصه بهت میگم. 
جای خوردن آت و اشغال بشین برنامه ریزی درست کن که به خواب و درست به یه اندازه برسی و مسیر سالمی داشته باشی. تو این تاپیکم به اندازه کافی دربارش بحث شده و عوارض خیلی زیادی داره.

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*این تاپیک باید حدودا سه ماه مونده به کنکور زده بشه , الان زوده 
بشینید مثل آدم درس بخونید , آخه ریتالین چیه تو این سن و سال ؟!!! 
*

----------


## eskalis

ریتالین معایبش از محاسنش بیشتر هست 
من چندتایی رو خدمت عارض میشم تصمیم با خودت (البته خودم مصرف کننده بودم دوسال هم ریتالین شرکت نوارتیس رو میخوردم - هم روبیفن که نام دیگه ریتالین از شرکت اسپانیاییش)
1-بدنت بومب بومب میندازه و سوخت ساز بدنت زیاد میشه انرژی زیاد میگیری حس دویدن بهت دست میده و کتاب و درس نیاز به همچین مسئله ای نداره چون درس برعکسش نیاز به ارامش داره که بدتر بهت استرس میده
2- روی وزنت تاثیر میذاره ،من از 74 کیلو رسیدم 68 کیلو بدون شرح!
3 - معتاد میکنه ، مدام باید بخوری ،من به هزارتا بدبختی ترک کردم!
4-خوابت رو درسته کم میکنه و شاید مصرف مدامومش هیچی نخوابی ولی بعد چند مدت کارایی مزت میاد پایین هیچی بازده نداری
و
و
و
و

----------


## Alir3zaa

بذار خیالتو راحت کنم
دارویی برای درمان تنبلی وجود نداره
خودت باید بخوای خودتو درمان کنی

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> سلام
> دوستاني كه تجربه و اطلاع دارن من شنيدم شروع استفاده از ريتالين دو سه ماه قبل كنكوره، يني الان بخوريم تا اون موقه كلكمون كنه ميشه؟


من با نسخه پزشک مصرف میکنم. هیچ تاثیری روی درس خوندن نداشته و نداره. نه تمرکز رو تغییر میده نه هوشیاری نه هیچی. فقط خوابیدن و غذا خوردن رو توی اون چن ساعت مهار میکنه... نه اشتهای غذا داری نه حس خواب... همین

اینایی هم که غیر از این میگن در مورد ریتالین احتمالا شیشه مصرف کردن! ریتالین به ما هو ریتالین(متیل فنیدات ژنریک) اون تاثیرات رو نداره.

----------


## n3gin2000

نه خواهش میکنم بچه ها تحت هرشرایطی که هستیدبه هیچ عنوان ازاین دارووخانواده باربیتورات استفاده نکنیدشایدبه نظرخودتون اوایل آرومتون کنه یااینکه بیدارنگهتون داره ولی در درازمدت باعث بیماری (تقریبالاعلاج صرع ودرنتیجه تجویزتگروتول وایکس پرو1595میشه که روی سیستم عصبی تاثیربه شدت بدی میزاره ومیتونه انسان روعلاوه برحملات صرع وتشنجهاورعشه های زیادی بکنه/میتونه باعث ایسکمی =قطع جریان خون درمغزودرنتیجه سکته های مغزی بشه)ازتون خواهش میکنم میدونم من کسی نیستم که بهش ربط داشته باشه ودخالت توکارشمایه جورجسارته نه محبت ولی خواهش میکنم ازتون من روبه عنوان یه خواهرکوچیکتریایه دوست یایه کسی  که فقط یکی دوباردرخصوص این داروهاتحقیق کرده خواهش میکنم حرفم روگوش کنیدسلامتی خودتون روبه خطرنندازیدآره کنکورخیلی مهمه ولی ازتون خواهش میکنم هیچ وقت این جمله رویادتون نره:کسی میتونه بیشترین تلاش وبالاترین بازدهی روداشته باشه که سلامتی روحی وجسمی کاملی داشته باشه ازتون خواهش میکنم سلامتتون روبه خطرنندازیدنه فقط شماهمه عزیزان ونازنینان کاربرانجمن یامهمانان انجمن برای به دست آوردن رتبه خوبی توکنکورمیتونید1سال به خودتون فرصت بدیدوباآرامش کامل درس بخونیدولی اگه خدایی نکرده سلامتی تونو به خطربندازیدهیچکس نمیتونه براتون کاری بکنه مطمئن باشیدخدانتیجه هیچ تلاشی روبی ثمرنمیزاره خواهش میکنم ازتون گول تبلیغات رونخوریداین جمله رویه پروفسورمغزواعصاب گفتندبه پدرومادریه بچه6_7ساله که تومورمغزی داشت:بچه خودم جلوی چشمام داشت خفه میشد(درست یادم نیست براثرچه حادثه ای)ولی من نتونستم هیچ غلطی بکنم
این پست روچندوقت پیش تویکی ازتاپیکهاگفته بودم خوشبختانه موفقیت آمیزبودوحرفم درمورداین داروهاروعزیزان اثرگذاشت واستفاده نکردندامیدوارم هنوزهم همونطورباشه
بچه هاخواهش میکنم سلامتی خودتون روبااین داروهاوخانواده باربیتورات به خطرنندازیدحتی اعتیادآورندودرخیلی موارداثرسوء مثل hetavizen دارندوحتی درمواردنادرمیتونندباعث چسبندگی /ودرهمرفتگی روده ای (انسدادوآناستوموزروده ای)یاخیلی مشکلات دیگه بشوندمواردمصرف این داروبطورطبیعی برای کودکان بیش فعال هست(ریتالین داروهست وممکنه پزشکهاگاهی تجویزکنندولی شیشه آمفیتامینه(موادمخدرصنعتیه)  ودارونیست ولی ریتالین هم اعتیادآوره وتاجایی که من میدونم فروش آزادش درداروخانه هاممنوع هست
قرص ریتالین چیست؟چه عوارضی دارد؟

----------


## therealfarshid

ببینید
من استفاده نکردم ولی از دانشجوهای پزشکی شیراز پرسیدم گفتن اصلا و ابدا طرفش نرو اعتیاد میاره و هزارتا اثر روی سیستم عصبی
گفتم چی استفاده کنم خوبه گفتن ی چیزی هس به اسم فارماتون
همینو بزن خوبه اصلا هم طرف رتالین نرو

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mme


ببینید
من استفاده نکردم ولی از دانشجوهای پزشکی شیراز پرسیدم گفتن اصلا و ابدا طرفش نرو اعتیاد میاره و هزارتا اثر روی سیستم عصبی
گفتم چی استفاده کنم خوبه گفتن ی چیزی هس به اسم فارماتون
همینو بزن خوبه اصلا هم طرف رتالین نرو


فارماتون یه مولتی ویتامین هستش و تاثیری روی این داستان ها نداره
اما اگه دوست دارید مولتی ویتامین استفاده کنید یه کمپانی اسپانیایی هست به اسم Marnys 
که مولتی ویتامینی به اسم رویال ژلی تولید میکنه که واقعا کیفیت بالایی داره
بسته های 30 تایی و 90 تایی داره که رو جعبه اش عکس یه زنبور عسل هست 
یه مقدار قیمتش بالاست, در واقع گرون ترین مولتی ویتامین در داروخانه های ایرانه
 اما واقعا کیفیتش عالیه و مثل بقیه مولتی ویتامین ها الکی نیست
*

----------


## mohammadreza13

بدنسازی فارماتون بخوری یه چیزی مگه غذا نمیخوری؟ ویتامین و مواد زیادی بدن دفع میکنه فقط پولتو میندازی دور
خشکبار بخر طعمشم خوبه کیف کن
غصه نخور پسته بخور بجاش البته ماکه پولشو نداریم

----------


## INFERNAL

> سلام
> دوستاني كه تجربه و اطلاع دارن من شنيدم شروع استفاده از ريتالين دو سه ماه قبل كنكوره، يني الان بخوريم تا اون موقه كلكمون كنه ميشه؟


بله به صورت دراز مدت عوارض جانبی شدیدی داره...
اولا که نخور ولی واسه اینکه درجریان باشید میگم. داروها براساس فیزیولوژی افراد عملکرد متفاوتی داره... ینی امکان داره حتی یه دونش حالت رو بد کنه و اثر عکس بذاره...قبل از استفاده ی مثلا دوماهه اول باید توی یک هفته سنجیده بشه...در کل 3 ماهم واسش خیلی زیاده که مصرف بشه
خلاصه که کوتاه مدت مشکلی نداره

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

یه حرفی رو نمیدونم بزنم یا نه... 
اگه دنبال مکمل مجاز و کم عارضه هستید ال تیروزین با برند dopavite هست. تا یه مدت محدود اثر داره...

----------


## Dr.Fardin

من از نوروز شروع کردم با روزی 1/4 و قرار بود تا کنکور به روزی 1 برسه ( تجویز پزشک متخصص) ولی تا کنکور به همون میزان اولیه نگهش داشتم و روزاییی که استراحت بودم هم مصرف نکردم.راستش نه خوب بود و نه بد. مشکلی برام به وجود نیاورد ولی تاثیرشم زیاد نبود. بعد از کنکور هم اصلا مصرف نکردم و بعد 2 روز سردرد و خواب الودگی کاملا تموم شد.

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

سلام یادمه وقتی کنکور میدادم یعنی تو سال کنکور منم رفته بودم پیش یه روانپزشک دقیقا برای همین موضوع خخخخ بهش گفته بودم ریتالین هم میخوام(در کل میخواستم انرژی بیشتر بشه) دکتر ریتالین نداد ولی به جاش دو نوع قرص داد یادم نیست اسماشون. ولی سعی کن ویتامین ث یا همون قرص جوشان انرژی رو بخری و استفاده کنی و ویتامین ب1-300 و ب6-ب12 هم کمکت میکنه.


من گفته بودم ریتالین هم بنویسید ......... دکتر اینطوری گفت : نه نه نه نه اصلاااااااا اینا اعتیاد اوره معتاد میشی میری پی کارت و واقعا هم درست میگفت بعده یه مدت تحقیق فهمیدم به شدت اعتیاد اوره.. مثل سیگار میمونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehdi.jj

> من با نسخه پزشک مصرف میکنم. هیچ تاثیری روی درس خوندن نداشته و نداره. نه تمرکز رو تغییر میده نه هوشیاری نه هیچی. فقط خوابیدن و غذا خوردن رو توی اون چن ساعت مهار میکنه... نه اشتهای غذا داری نه حس خواب... همین
> 
> اینایی هم که غیر از این میگن در مورد ریتالین احتمالا شیشه مصرف کردن! ریتالین به ما هو ریتالین(متیل فنیدات ژنریک) اون تاثیرات رو نداره.


اين نوارتيس ماله سويس هست بهترين برند از ريتالينه،لطفا انقدر هم مقل ادم هاي احمق حرف هاي صدا و سيما رو تكرار نكنين كه اين دارو بينهايت بده و ازين حرفا،يكم تو سايت هاي خارجي بگردين تا ببينين چقدر مصرف بالايي داره به عنوان boster brain، ما كه ميخوريم

----------


## DrOMi

> اين نوارتيس ماله سويس هست بهترين برند از ريتالينه،لطفا انقدر هم مقل ادم هاي احمق حرف هاي صدا و سيما رو تكرار نكنين كه اين دارو بينهايت بده و ازين حرفا،يكم تو سايت هاي خارجي بگردين تا ببينين چقدر مصرف بالايي داره به عنوان boster brain، ما كه ميخوريم


هرچیزی تو سایت های خارجی بنویسن که درست نیست ! قرصایی مثل ریتالین بعد از یه مدت باید با افزایش دُز همراه باشه تا اثری گذاری خودش رو داشته باشه.وقتی هم میزان دز بالا میره ذهن وابستگی شدید پیدا میکنه،بعد از مدتی ریتالین جوابگوی مغز نیست و کارایی نداره اما اگر شخص استفاده نکنه دچار نقض تمرکز موقت،اختلالات خواب و امثالهم میشه.دلیل اینکه بهش میگن Brain Booster برای اینه که دفعه اول و دومی که استفاده میکنید بهتون تمرکز میده و ذهنتون پویا و فعال میشه.استفاده از ریتالین اشتباه محضه و فقط آسیب زا هست.

----------


## jabber

ریتالین و مشتقات گیاه شاهدانه مثل ماریجوانا و بنگ و حشیش و گراس یک خاصیت دارن اینه که باعث عملکرد بیشتر مغز میشن و تمرکز رو بالا میبرن. 
باعث مرگ سلول های پیر مغز و رشد سلول جدید میشن ( از نظر علمی تائید شدس )
من همه چیزو قبلا مصرف کردم اونم نه یک بار دوبار . زیاااااد
بهتون توصیه میکنم به عنوان کسی که این راه رو تا تهش رفته و میدونه چیه
ریتالین نخورین. شیمیاییه. و اسیبش توی اینده زیاده. مثلا اعصابت سریع خورد میشه پرخاشگر میشی زود حوصلت سر میره و این چیزا که منم باهاش مواجه شدم.
ابوعلی سینا میگه گرمی جات باعث میشه مغز کاراییش بیشتر بشه. و راست میگه
ریتالین و گل و بنگ و علف و حشیش و ماریجوانا ، طبع گرم دارن. بعد از استفاده زیاد بدنت جوش های زیر پوستی میزنه که از گرماس . البته راه های دیگه هم واسه اینکه بفهمی گرمه هست ولی سانسور میکنم . خخخ
توصیه میکنم برادرانه ریتالین مصرف نکنین. هیچی مصرف نکنین. اگه واقعا فکر میکنی اینقدر بدبختی که باید با مصرف ی چیزی پیش بری گل بکش حداقل گیاهیه و ضررش کمتره. ولی همونش هم خوب نیست.
فکر کنم بهترین توصیه رو بهتون کردم.

هرکار میکنین یادتون باشه اینده پشیمون میشید. پشیمونی اینکه چرا مصرف کردم خیلی بیشتره تا اینکه  بگی اگه مصرف میکردم رتبم بهتر میشد

----------


## asie67

دوست من متخصص مغزواعصابه گفت اصلا وابدا مصرف نکنید
باباجان مصرف نکنیییییییییییید!!!!!

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> اين نوارتيس ماله سويس هست بهترين برند از ريتالينه،لطفا انقدر هم مقل ادم هاي احمق حرف هاي صدا و سيما رو تكرار نكنين كه اين دارو بينهايت بده و ازين حرفا،يكم تو سايت هاي خارجي بگردين تا ببينين چقدر مصرف بالايي داره به عنوان boster brain، ما كه ميخوريم


اولا دقیقا از کدوم جمله من برداشت کردی که گفتم این دارو بینهایت بده؟
ثانیا فک نکنم شما حتی یک دهم من در مورد نوتروپیک ها تحقیق کرده باشی (از اسپل کردن boster brain قشنگ معلومه که هیچی ازشون نمیدونی) پس در مورد چیزی ک نمیدونی نظر نده

----------


## -AMiN-

*مصرف ریتالین یه چی مثل باتلاقه استثنائا موقع تجویز پزشک مشکلی نداره
دیگه خودتون میدونین 
*

----------


## dorna1000

> داداش باید قرص شناس باشی
> خود ریتالین 3 نوع داره 
> بعدش اینکه عوارض که تو سایتا مینویسن رو بریز دور اونا برای مصرف پیوسته بالای 1 ساله
> ریتالین بهترین بازه زمانیش 2 ماهه یعنی 2 ماه مصرف کنی بعد 1 ماه مصرف نکنی بعد 2 ماه باز مصرف
> ریتالین روی نبوغ اثر نداره فقط باعث میشه دسترسی به اطلاعات مغز سرعتش تا 150 درصد افزایش پیدا کنه
> این قرث و میدن به الزایمریا که مغزشون فعال تر بشه و همچنین بچه های بیش فعال برای تمرکزشون
> سوال دیگه بود بپرس


سلام , میشه لطفا توضیح بدهید در این ۲ ماه چطوری مصرف باید کرد با ۱/۴ شروع کنیم  چند بار در روز مصرف شود و بعد از چند هفته مجازیم دوز افزایش دهیم.  بدهیم. افزایش دوز چقدر باشد. ٱیا قبل از پایان دو ماه باید دوز را کم کرد یا ناگهانی قطع نمود.

----------

